# Necron Vs Tau



## NecronCheese (Jan 15, 2009)

ok so i have really slow net and i got impatient around page 4 of this forum so sorry if this is allready out there somewhere...currently only 3 of us play...one csm and the other tau vs my necron

i have tried cc with tau and shooting at tau

they take out my destroyers quick with hammerheads and others...my deceiver and lith were the only things to stand up to the tau

any suggestions?


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

Im a Tau Player myself, and I cannot simply express the need to go CC with the Tau. Recommended units: S*** loads of Scarabs or Wraiths


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yep, he's right. Any unit that can get into CC with Tau will probably win. 

One of the best ways to go about this is to take a VOD lord and a 10 man squad of immortals. They have assault weapons, so VOD and shoot (or run if you want). Next turn, shoot and assault.

Wraiths are good too, but Scarabs are devastating.


----------



## NecronCheese (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah i noticed the other night when i played the tau that my scarabs knocked the crap out of his guys...and my deceiver really messed him up good...i watched him play against my buddies csm and he is really good at stayin out of cc...you pretty much have to corner him to catch him


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

Turbo boost a squad of scarabs into that pesky suit squad and they will most likely never shoot again.

I love killing tau...stupid fish people:so_happy:


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Against Tau, the Deceiver is almost a waste - there's just aren't any squads hard enough to merit that kind of attention (with the possible exception of a full squad of suits). 

Instead of using the Deceiver, consider the Destroyer Lord (Res Orb, Phase Shifter, Warscythe) option. This allows you much faster CC, still denies all saves, has the same invulnerable save and can WBB. You lose a lot in the stat line and the abilities, but gain about 100 points back and like I said, there isn't really anything in the Tau lineup that merits a Deceiver.


----------



## Lord Rommel (Sep 14, 2008)

What? No way you just said Deceiver is useless against Tau. I use that shooty power to force you to test for -25% causilties, Tau squad runs off the board, expensive, but I didnt have to lift a finger to kill you.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Daneel2.0 said:


> Wraiths are good too, but Scarabs are devastating.


Yep, scarabs are devastating. The Tau player won't want to waste shots on them and will most likely only get a single turn of firing at them before they start tearing through his troops and elite units.

Even as a distraction they're brilliant.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Lord Rommel said:


> What? No way you just said Deceiver is useless against Tau. I use that shooty power to force you to test for -25% causilties, Tau squad runs off the board, expensive, but I didnt have to lift a finger to kill you.


:grin: No, what I said is that the Deceiver is pretty much a waste of points. He isn't useless - he'll do the same thing against Tau that he does against everyone else. He is just nearly triple the points.

The point I was trying to make was that there are so few really hard CC units in the Tau line up, that using him to take out Tau is like hitting a fly with a sledge hammer. It does the job just fine, but a rolled up newspaper would work too


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I think that, vs Tau, a double Scarab Lord tactic would work well. 2x Destroyer Lord with full CC spec + 2x 10 Scarab Swarms. Throw in a unit of 3x Wraiths for extra hunter-killer ability, S6 is good vs almost all vehicles these days since CC always hits rear armour.

Back them up with a Monolith and 2x13 Warriors and you have a solid anti-Tau army.

If you turbo boost the Scarab Lords and Wraiths you should get a turn 2 assault. The Tau will be so freaked out that they won't know what to do. Each Swarm can probably lock a few units at a time, preventing them from shooting (which is what Tau prefer to do).


----------



## NecronCheese (Jan 15, 2009)

darklord thank you for the advice...this would have come in handy last night but i havnt looked at this thread in a few...all the damn tarrain in the way was holding me back from getting close enough to his army to even shoot myself...and my lith was taken out by rails guns quick...plus the dumb mistakes as in tunnel vision...i completely didnt even look at his rails on a turn

but it's a learning process...i'm not going to lose hope...again...thank you for the tips


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

One thing to remember about tau is that even their crisis suits which look all armor tough don't like cc, so charge them with anything and they start quaking, seriously basic guard might scare them if the guard are the ones charging into cc.

Once your close submunition shots are not as big a threat as there is risk to scatter onto them. 

I might bring a lith in right on top of them to start using it's gun right away and bring in some warriors, along with some warriors who footed it close enough to get portaled across the board and then there are the aforementioned turbo boosters.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

newsun said:


> One thing to remember about tau is that even their crisis suits which look all armor tough don't like cc, so charge them with anything and they start quaking, seriously basic guard might scare them if the guard are the ones charging into cc.
> 
> Once your close submunition shots are not as big a threat as there is risk to scatter onto them.
> 
> I might bring a lith in right on top of them to start using it's gun right away and bring in some warriors, along with some warriors who footed it close enough to get portaled across the board and then there are the aforementioned turbo boosters.


You can't shoot from the Monolith on the turn it arrives, portalling is all you are allowed - which should be enough to terrorise the Tau.


----------



## orky1 (Oct 16, 2008)

darklove said:


> You can't shoot from the Monolith on the turn it arrives, portalling is all you are allowed - which should be enough to terrorise the Tau.


Why can't you? If you deep strike the monolith it's not using the power matrix. So shouldn't you be able to fire like you can whenever you use the deep strike rule?


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Any deepstriking vehicle is counted as moving 'flat out' and therefore can't shoot. It's in the deep strike rule description. Using the portal is not shooting and the description details that is is counted as getting out a stationary vehicle so it can be used.


----------



## mumblesthebaker (Feb 12, 2009)

darklove said:


> Any deepstriking vehicle is counted as moving 'flat out' and therefore can't shoot. It's in the deep strike rule description. Using the portal is not shooting and the description details that is is counted as getting out a stationary vehicle so it can be used.


This is incorrect. First, Codex always trumps basic rules. That being understood, the Power Matrix has special rules that state it may ALWAYS be used, even if the monolith moves. That "always" is the kicker. Even if deepstriking counts as moving flat out, the Power Matrix may ALWAYS be used.

That said, the first turn in on a DS is generally the only time I fire the Whip - generally the flux arc + rerolls is a better use.

Edited to clarify - you cannot use the flux arc the turn it comes in. The special rule only applies to the Power Matrix.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I had scarabs turbo boost to FWs and eat them alive. My wraiths ran up the side and and ate through crisis suits. I used the Part Whip to take out hammerheads and other tanks. I even deep struck some flayed ones, the tau were so busy trying to stop the scarabs and waraiths that the flayed ones were able to pop up and rape em'. I love my particle whip honestly, I use it apparently a lot more then other necron players and it works well in eliminating troops and armor alike. I don't waste my time teleporting units through to just to save one or two crons that fail their WBB.


----------



## Wounded (Jan 24, 2009)

so how does tau cope with scarab swarms running them down? no way they can avoid them in cc


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

mumblesthebaker said:


> This is incorrect. First, Codex always trumps basic rules. That being understood, the Power Matrix has special rules that state it may ALWAYS be used, even if the monolith moves. That "always" is the kicker. Even if deepstriking counts as moving flat out, the Power Matrix may ALWAYS be used.
> 
> That said, the first turn in on a DS is generally the only time I fire the Whip - generally the flux arc + rerolls is a better use.
> 
> Edited to clarify - you cannot use the flux arc the turn it comes in. The special rule only applies to the Power Matrix.


You are absolutly correct when you say that the Pwer Matrix may be used after deepstriking. You are absolutly wrong when you assume that it means you can fire the Particle Whip.

The Power Matrix can be used either as a portal or as a weapon. As deepstriking does not let you use weapons you must use it as a portal or not at all during that turn.


----------

